# Red severums



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's a couple fresh pics of 2 of 4 growing nicely, hoping they'll pair off soon:
White (black) tetra for scale, ignore the hard water residue on the glass...









Closer view:









Silver dollars coming through:









They're coming along nicely too, growing faster than the sev's:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, for cichlids (which in generally I'm not a fan of) those are really pretty!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what species are the severums ??


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Beats me, though I presume they're the same species as the gold variant. Red fish like these are usually selectively bred leucistic variants of a common species. The fire red BN are essentially the same, except the red pigment is solid rather than broken up.








When the severums pair off and start spawning I'm curious to see if the fry are red too. The BN are:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those would be heros severus........red severums are heros rotkeil....heros efaciatus and one other that i forget..i have seen some like yours several times in the last year or two......beautiful fish ; but i am not sure if they will breed true....i certainly hope so..


----------

